# SEAT 132L - 1800 (Year 1974)



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all,

This is a SEAT 132L 1800 (1974). It remembers me when I was a kid,at those years everybody was driving a SEAT here in Spain .
Defects on paint are not so evident on this color.














































Cut: menz PO203S + Flexipads 6,5 wool pad
Polish: menz PO203s + Hexologic Green pad
Finish:menz PO106FA + Hexologic black pad

*50/50 Photos*



























































































And some cleaning...
































































Sharper now...














































Thank´s for watching.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Cool,I like it.The headlining was really filthy.
Nice correction shots too.


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice work, great car


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Cool,I like it.The headlining was really filthy.
> Nice correction shots too.


I tryed to clean it by hand but It was a nightmare so I switched to the machine(Nilfisk). Tryed first on small pannel to avoid damage on fabric.
Worked fine.

Thank´s.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wonderful old motor, nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great work :thumb: - very much reminds me of the Fiat 131.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there fella.


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> Great work :thumb: - very much reminds me of the Fiat 131.


You´re right, this 132 is an italian Fiat dessign.Made in catalonia (where I live) under FIAT lisence, so is virtualy a FIAT.:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Great work there. I remember Seat Fiats from Spanish Holidays as a kid in the 70's.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

wow! great turn around


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Love the old seat cars over there. Spain seems to be a bit of a mecca for older euro cars like renault and citreon as well as those seat 600s.
nice work:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Great to see an old girl getting some love ! & Welcome too 

Baz


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

patmac said:


> Love the old seat cars over there. Spain seems to be a bit of a mecca for older euro cars like renault and citreon as well as those seat 600s.
> nice work:thumb:


There are a lot of cars like this one at the range of 2000 Euros...


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I dont think I've ever seen a pre 90's Seat nor did I even realise such a thing existed lol.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

great work oscar. nice to see something different.


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> I dont think I've ever seen a pre 90's Seat nor did I even realise such a thing existed lol.


You better don´t look for a seat from 80´s or 90's they are worst cars ever made.
But 60s and 70s are cool. Specialy this models: 131, 132, 127, 600, 124, 850 and 800.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks very nice, and much cleaner now you've cleaned, well done fella !


----------



## Fourbears (Sep 2, 2007)

These are the Fiat 124 saloon sold to SEAT when the Supermirafiori came out in the late 70's. They also built the 600's under licence as I remember too. Funnily enough the earlier ones were sold to the Russians and built by LADA well into the 80's! SEAT are still at it though, the EXEO is an Audi A4. Saves on R & D I suppose!


----------



## kevinmcm19 (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice my aunt had one of these when she first moved to Spain really nice old car


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great turn around mate :thumb:


----------

